# llamar un ejecutable desde C++



## leydi25 (Ago 3, 2007)

Hola!!!

Necesito llamar un ejecutable desde Borland Builder C++ y no se como hacerlo..... si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradecería.


----------



## Marian0 (Ago 24, 2007)

con esto te alcanzaria...



```
ShellExecute(0, static_cast<const char*>(x.data()),"C:\\ACA\\TU\\PATH\\EJECUTABLE.EXE", NULL, NULL, SW_SHOW);
```

saludos[/code]


----------



## ChaD (Ago 24, 2007)

Y desde Visual Basic?  8)


----------



## ChaD (Sep 2, 2007)

Bueno, no era muy complicada mi pregunta pero nadie me contesto. Me la contesto yo por si alguien leyo esto y le interesa. Se hace con Shell, por ejemplo:

shell("notepad",1)


Je. Saludos!!


----------



## ariel (Sep 2, 2007)

tambien puedes con .....

system("<comando>") //de la libreria stdlib si no me equivoco

claro que tu programa debe de estar en el path ......

Saludos  . . .


----------



## leydi25 (Sep 3, 2007)

como hago para que el programa principal en borland builder c++ espere a que termine el ejecutable para seguir con la ejecucion del codigo????


----------



## ariel (Sep 3, 2007)

1.- creas un dll, y llamas a tu ejecutable como una función.

2.- En ves de  lo anterior si tienes el código del otro programa, lo conviertes en una libreria o función, y despues . . . . 

3.- Si requieres que estos funcionen como programas paralelos, requieres aplicar programación concurrente, y segun veo por tu post, eso es otra liga para tí. 

Mejor dinos para que quieres hacer eso, y asi podamos ayudarte de mejor manera.


----------



## leydi25 (Sep 7, 2007)

Estoy haciendo un programa que lee unos datos y llama un ejecutable que realiza algunos calculos, ya solucione lo del ejecutable pero ahora necesito que ese bucle en el que se llama al ejecutable corra por un tiempo determinado, intente con un timer pero no funciona, estoy tratando de hacerlo con hebras pero no las entiendo muy bien....


----------

